# climbing stairs



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

Did anyone else have difficulty climbing stairs, opening jars, lifting bottles or scrubbing?

Is that classic thyroid? My mom said she felt same way with Graves but I am wondering if a doc could pass off as something else?


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

You would need to be more specific about the symptoms.

For example: what happens when climbing stairs?


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

I get very tired.

When I try to walk up stairs legs are like lead. Same feeling in arms when i try to scrub the tub. When I go to lift a water jug it feels like it weighs 200 pounds. Can't lift arms for very long.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I think you'll have to narrow down your symptoms and take them to an internist to diagnose. A complete blood panel might be in order.

What you describe is pretty commonplace for just getting older or a thousand and one diseases or even psych issues.


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

CA

Psych issues?

What are some of the others?

I know I need to get another panel, however, I personally do not believe these things are all psychological.

I am going to go back to a doctor soon, however have you ever heard of anything like what I have described as being thyroid in origin.?

I have been tested for heart issues, had a chest x ray and blood panels. I had low Vitamin D as well.

When I google this, Graves is the first thing that comes up, My TSI at last count was 63%.

Again, the family history is present.

If you can legitamately point me in another place to start, please let me know.

When I was 19 I was really sick and thought maybe I should see a dr. When I went he told me I had mono but he tested my blood anyway. 3 blood tests later, he was astound ed because although he knew it was mono none of the 3 tests showed that. So I don't always believe blood work gives you the whole picture.


----------



## nvsmom (Sep 30, 2012)

I have had that in the past but it's not something that stays with me. I seem to get an autoimmune flare-up of some sort where I feel poorly, extra fatigue (feel like stopping to rest at the top of the stairs), hair falls out much more than normal, and then I get joint pain (hurts to use a knife of scissors, difficult to get on socks or tighter shirts). The weakness and pain lasts a few months and then it's gone.

I'm not sure what causes it though. I was an undiagnosed celiac most of my life so it could be that. I am sure I've had Hashi's (hypo only)for 10-15 years but I've only been treated for 6 months so it cold be that. I also suspect a rheumatic problem but I think it's easier to win a lotto than it is to get in to see a rheumy up here. So my symptoms could be thyroid related but I'm not sure at all.


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

NVSMOM-

Thanks for the info.

My problem is that I haven't been diagnosed with anything, but I strongly believe(along with some other people on this board) that I have an autoimmune thyroid issue.

It could be something else but everything seems to have hit me within the last few years.


----------



## smelliebellie (Oct 14, 2012)

Look at getting your adrenals tested via a cortisol saliva test kit or blood cosyntropin test OR ACTH stim test. Your symptoms of difficulty lifting or trouble climbing upstairs may be an undiagnosed adrenal issue as well. (addisons or just plain adrenal fatigue).


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks smelliebellie.

Only test I had for adrenals was Blood Cortisol test in 2011. It was a regular cortisol test. So hard to get anyone to test for thid stuff. And I don't think I can do Healthcheck or anything. But I will certsunly bring it up at any appointment.

Thanks again.


----------



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

I have the same trouble as u, going up a few steps feels like a million... i can not open jars any more and have trouble putting jumpers on. Even typing fels like ive been lifting a thousand tons the day before!!!!

I have hashimotos, Addisons and palindromic arthritis. Also low vit D, calcium and iron. It could be caused be either of these or it could be because i am becoming more unfit by the day. It is definately worth getting a few tests done, even if it is just to rule out anything.

Good luck


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks mouthy.

I feel crappier by the day.

My husband thinks it is all in.my head. I know better.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sleepylady said:


> Did anyone else have difficulty climbing stairs, opening jars, lifting bottles or scrubbing?
> 
> Is that classic thyroid? My mom said she felt same way with Graves but I am wondering if a doc could pass off as something else?


Definitely yes w/Graves'. Myopathy; major domo muscle weakness! I could not get my lungs to function as the muscles supporting them were seriously weakend. Prolapse of inner organs as well!

Here is some info which will cover hypo and hyper.

Myopathy from hyper.
http://www.medicalonly.com/2007/07/27/thyrotoxicmyopathy_hyperthyroidism

Myopathy from hypo
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1010480/

peripheral neuropathy
http://www.ninds.nih.gov/disorders/peripheralneuropathy/detail_peripheralneuropathy.htm

http://www.suite101.com/content/thyroid-disease-and-neuropathy-symptoms-a140669


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks soothsayer. I am going to make an appt today to go for a physical w/ a new doc. Hopefully I get somewhere


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nvsmom said:


> I have had that in the past but it's not something that stays with me. I seem to get an autoimmune flare-up of some sort where I feel poorly, extra fatigue (feel like stopping to rest at the top of the stairs), hair falls out much more than normal, and then I get joint pain (hurts to use a knife of scissors, difficult to get on socks or tighter shirts). The weakness and pain lasts a few months and then it's gone.
> 
> I'm not sure what causes it though. I was an undiagnosed celiac most of my life so it could be that. I am sure I've had Hashi's (hypo only)for 10-15 years but I've only been treated for 6 months so it cold be that. I also suspect a rheumatic problem but I think it's easier to win a lotto than it is to get in to see a rheumy up here. So my symptoms could be thyroid related but I'm not sure at all.


Have you had Anti-dsDNA to rule out Lupus? And RA factor?


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

I have. When I get home will repost labs They are from over a year ago.


----------

